# Access to moderator forums



## jamz

Hi guys, 

I recently checked in to MT again after a long absence, and noticed that while I was a de-activated user, I had read access to the hidden moderator forums. 

Now, as an activated user, they are properly hidden again.  Might want to check the user privileges on those sections.


Thanks,

James


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks for the heads up.  Too many fricken groups, had a bit wrong on a particular combo.


----------



## Tez3

jamz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently checked in to MT again after a long absence, and noticed that while I was a de-activated user, I had read access to the hidden moderator forums.
> 
> Now, as an activated user, they are properly hidden again. Might want to check the user privileges on those sections.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> James


 


Well, what were they saying about us then? ROFL!


----------



## Jenna

Secret forums?  Hmmm.. I just knew it.. you are all planning to take down the internetz.  I am right, yes?  And but what then?  Global Thermonuclear War?  Oh yeah I have seen the film!


----------



## MBuzzy

All we really do is quote movies to each other and talk about puppies.


----------



## jks9199

MBuzzy said:


> All we really do is quote movies to each other and talk about puppies.


Great... You let the secret out!  Now the _mere members_ won't fear us as cold & heartless moderators!


----------



## MBuzzy

jks9199 said:


> Great... You let the secret out! Now the _mere members_ won't fear us as cold & heartless moderators!


 
RAINBOWS!  I forgot the rainbows.  We talk about rainbows a lot.  OH!  and Ice Cream!!!


----------



## Jenna

jks9199 said:


> Great... You let the secret out!  Now the _mere members_ won't fear us as cold & heartless moderators!


*mere* members?  ah you will have a proletariat revolt on your hands at that rate.  There is a conspiracy afoot I tells ya, even your usernames are blacked out now.. man!  Now if only those "secret" masonic-style forums could be infiltrated.. or maybe.. they already have.. mwah!


----------



## Jenna

MBuzzy said:


> RAINBOWS!  I forgot the rainbows.  We talk about rainbows a lot.  OH!  and Ice Cream!!!



Codewords?  The snow in Stalingrad falls heavy at this time of year!


----------



## shesulsa

:lfao:

Y'all are killin' me!

:lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

I'm waiting for Brian R. Van Cise or Kreth to pop in and say, "You didn't see anything ..."

:ninjapenguin:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

shesulsa said:


> I'm waiting for Brian R. Van Cise or Kreth to pop in and say, "You didn't see anything ..."
> 
> :ninjapenguin:



It was all a figment of your imagination!


----------



## MBuzzy

Jenna said:


> Codewords? The snow in Stalingrad falls heavy at this time of year!


 
GASP!  you must be eliminated.


----------



## Tames D

If only I didn't sign that damn confidentiality form when I was a Mod. I could make millions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tames D said:


> If only I didn't sign that damn confidentiality form when I was a Mod. I could make millions.


hehehe

It's just song lyrics back there.


----------



## jamz

And yes, the mods were all unfailingly polite and entirely professional, all the time!






*cowers*


-James

(But I now have a "unique" view on a couple of people :lol: )


----------



## shesulsa

tames d said:


> if only i didn't sign that damn confidentiality form when i was a mod. I could make millions.



qft


----------



## Rich Parsons

The Mod forums are still my highest post area and I have not been a Moderator Staff member in years. 

Maybe we should make Xue a Mod that would take away some of his boredom and worries over repetition.  

I remember the forums well. 

Rainbows.

Songs.

Puppies.

Holding Hands.

A Coke (* or favorite Drink *)

And Smiles.


----------



## Steve

Jenna said:


> *mere* members? ah you will have a proletariat revolt on your hands at that rate. There is a conspiracy afoot I tells ya, even your usernames are blacked out now.. man! Now if only those "secret" masonic-style forums could be infiltrated.. or maybe.. they already have.. mwah!


 I'm on Jenna's team.  Not sure where we'll end up, but it'll be fun... at least until someone pulls out a guillotine.


----------



## morph4me

There's a mod forum:jaw-dropping:?? I'm a mod, nobody ever told me about a forum:tantrum: and I like rainbow and puppies, I'm hurt:wah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

morph4me said:


> There's a mod forum:jaw-dropping:?? I'm a mod, nobody ever told me about a forum:tantrum: and I like rainbow and puppies, I'm hurt:wah:


It was in the gift basket I send out to new mods.

Come to think of it, no ones ever said thank you for them.....I bet the mail man is stealing them.  He's been gaining weight lately it seems.....

hmmmm....


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> It was in the gift basket I send out to new mods.
> 
> Come to think of it, no ones ever said thank you for them.....I bet the mail man is stealing them. He's been gaining weight lately it seems.....
> 
> hmmmm....


 
Bob, Bob, Bob, *Shaking Head*

When you leave a gift basket in the mailboc with the flag up he thinks it is for him. You to put i in a bigger box and go down to the office and drop it off there. Then it might go through the process and might be delivered.


----------



## morph4me

Oh, this is jsut getting better and better. First I find out there's a mod forum, then I find out there were gift baskets, what next as ecret thread where people are talking about me behind my back?? There isn't one, is there?:uhohh:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

morph4me said:


> Oh, this is jsut getting better and better. First I find out there's a mod forum, then I find out there were gift baskets, what next as ecret thread where people are talking about me behind my back?? There isn't one, is there?:uhohh:


Um...err.....look, birdies!


----------



## MBuzzy

Bob Hubbard said:


> Um...err.....look, birdies!


 
Birdies, I forgot about birdies.  We also talk about birdies.

Revolutionists should remember - our powers are vast.  We have an army of rainbow colored puppies and birdies at our command.


----------



## Carol

morph4me said:


> Oh, this is jsut getting better and better. First I find out there's a mod forum, then I find out there were gift baskets, what next as ecret thread where people are talking about me behind my back?? There isn't one, is there?:uhohh:



Dude.  You outta try showing up for "work" sometime.  You'd be surprised at what you learn. 

* ducks for cover *

:redcaptur


----------



## Tames D

Rich Parsons said:


> The Mod forums are still my highest post area and I have not been a Moderator Staff member in years.
> 
> Maybe we should make Xue a Mod that would take away some of his boredom and worries over repetition.
> 
> I remember the forums well.
> 
> Rainbows.
> 
> Songs.
> 
> Puppies.
> 
> Holding Hands.
> 
> A Coke (* or favorite Drink *)
> 
> And Smiles.


 
Rich, did they change the name of the Bondage Forum to Smiles?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tames D said:


> Rich, did they change the name of the Bondage Forum to Smiles?


Shhhh........


----------



## morph4me

Bob Hubbard said:


> Um...err.....look, birdies!


 
Ohh! Birdies :fanboy:


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> Dude. You outta try showing up for "work" sometime. You'd be surprised at what you learn.
> 
> * ducks for cover *
> 
> :redcaptur


 
OOH, Carol said the "W" word. Why isn't that word in the profanity filters?


----------



## Carol

morph4me said:


> OOH, Carol said the "W" word. Why isn't that word in the profanity filters?



Dammit I got busted saying a 4 letter word.   Sorry all


----------



## Jenna

This is a very serious thread you know.. What are you all doing mucking about in here?  Go on out you go.. shoo..  There is Mod business to be done in here: intranetz to crash, small countries to be toppled, futures prices to be manipulated.. go on all of you all that do not have the mark on your hand out you go!  MODS ONLY!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If only I could do so.  My own private army, a secret underground lair, sharks with freaking laser beams!  Oh!


----------



## Jenna

Now Bob I can tell you have been thinking bout this.. this.. apocalyptic vision!  You must promise me you will exorcise these ideas out of your head!  I just knew intranet fame would do this to you.. Look at all the big stars Bono, Madonna, Susan Boyle haha.. fame has driven them all crazy.. do not let it happen to you Bob, there is still time you are still young 

haha oh I am having multiple ROFLs at this.. yes levity is a word used in another thread this evening and it is a pity it is missing in the minds of so many.. thank you all for the smiles I love you all Jenna xo


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jenna, I run 3 forums, and admin 2 others.  I went crazy a looooong time ago, LOL!


----------



## arnisador

I'll vouch for Kaith's craziness!



Rich Parsons said:


> The Mod forums are still my highest post area and I have not been a Moderator Staff member in years.



That was true of me for a long time! I invented the "Please, keep the discussion polite and professional language" and think I should still get a half-post credit every time someone uses it. Now I have most of my posts in the *Game Room*:

Your total forum posts: *28,536* (*2.36%* of forums total posts)
		 		Your most active in: Game Room · *7184* Posts

Unbelievably, it claims that more than 1 out of every 50 posts on the site is mine!


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:


> I'll vouch for Kaith's craziness!



So will I!

Hey Rich! A shiny coin!


----------



## jks9199

These aren't the mods you're looking for.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sorry, I'm busy looking for a place on my award shelf to put this "douchebag of the month" award I just got from Bullshido.  I think it'll look good next to my sokeship award and my Nigerian Inheritance Notice.  Whata ya'll think?


----------



## jamz

Douchebag of the Month? That's quite an honor, coming from them!

Display it with pride.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Oh I am.  I even looked into sending a fruit basket as a thank you gift.   So I edited some recent photos I did instead.  LOL


----------



## jks9199

morph4me said:


> Oh, this is jsut getting better and better. First I find out there's a mod forum, then I find out there were gift baskets, what next as ecret thread where people are talking about me behind my back?? There isn't one, is there?:uhohh:


Nope...  Not at all.

Really.

(see -- I told you he'd fall for it!)


----------



## Rich Parsons

morph4me said:


> Oh, this is jsut getting better and better. First I find out there's a mod forum, then I find out there were gift baskets, what next as ecret thread where people are talking about me behind my back?? There isn't one, is there?:uhohh:


 


Bob Hubbard said:


> Um...err.....look, birdies!


 


MBuzzy said:


> Birdies, I forgot about birdies. We also talk about birdies.
> 
> Revolutionists should remember - our powers are vast. We have an army of rainbow colored puppies and birdies at our command.


 

Birdies or Ladies or Women? (* Sorry for the WWII British usage of Bird *)

So are we talking about the Ladies Locker Room having a secret thread on Morph? I thought they had mush better things to discuss then us *grunt* types - aka males on this site, like, training and the weather and hair color. 



Oh Look a Shiney Coin!


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> Sorry, I'm busy looking for a place on my award shelf to put this "douchebag of the month" award I just got from Bullshido. I think it'll look good next to my sokeship award and my Nigerian Inheritance Notice. Whata ya'll think?


 
Who did you beat out for that award? Was I in the running?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tames D said:


> Who did you beat out for that award? Was I in the running?


I have no idea.  I did ask for a signed certificate though.


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> I'll vouch for Kaith's craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> That was true of me for a long time! I invented the "Please, keep the discussion polite and professional language" and think I should still get a half-post credit every time someone uses it. Now I have most of my posts in the *Game Room*:
> 
> Your total forum posts: *28,536* (*2.36%* of forums total posts)
> Your most active in: Game Room · *7184* Posts
> 
> Unbelievably, it claims that more than 1 out of every 50 posts on the site is mine!


 
Jeff from this morning for myself:

Your total forum posts: *14,026* (*1.16%* of forums total posts)
Your most active in: Forum Mod Lounge · *1636* Posts
Average posts per day: *4.83*

I have have you posts, and between us we are 3.5% of the total site. 
or over 1 in 50 for you and 1 in 100 for me. 

But I bring this out with the last line as well. That anyone can with just a few good posts a day over time also be a major contributor to this site.

Thanks


----------



## shesulsa

> Your total forum posts: *24,125* (*2.00%* of forums total posts)
> Your most active in: Reports - Closedhttp://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=119 · *6097* Posts
> Average posts per day: *12.39*



Blah.


----------



## arnisador

We're up to 5.5% between the three of us! But I agree with *Rich Parsons* that if you're contributing material about the martial arts then you're the one who is making a real difference!


----------

